# Sd Card Wiped



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

So yesterday I was transferring files to my phone and once I was done I turned of USB sharing on the phone. Its the same thing that I've done in the past. Then I hooked up my phone to the ps3 so that I could transfer some files to that. Well the light on my phone never came on like it want being recognized. So I rebooted my phone. When it came back on the light was on and I was able to share again via USB. I did the same thing and turned off the setting on the phone to stop USB. I went to my phone to delete the files and saw I had almost 10 gigs free. Prior to that I had only 1-2 gigs free. I checked my folders and saw most of my pics were gone plus videos and who knows what else. I really cared about getting the pics back so I found some recovery software that got most pics back. My question is why or how did this happen. I've done the same steps as I usually do so why all of a sudden it wipes some stuff?? If you're wondering I'm running the unofficial miui ROM.

Thanks.


----------



## ANDR0lD (Oct 15, 2011)

Well considering there are no drivers for a ps3 to tb hook up I think the hardware got confuzzled...the rest I don't know but you probably shouldn't go around hooking your phone up to things if there aren't drivers that support it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's never happened before and I've done it over a dozen times. It just acts like an external hdd when you plug it in. I doubt it has anything to do with drivers.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

H'm never thought it was my ps3 my files like the camera pictures were gone. And some music folders as while.


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

You know I didn't even think about checking my music until you mentioned it. I *think * all my music is still there but at this pint I am not sure. I guess I will need to run another recovery tonight to see if those files were deleted.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

4 albums were deleted. :/ but all my music is on folder. I've noticed when you have an album or songs goes for videos and pictures on the ps3 also. The ps3 saves another folder. If you have a song or album you connect via USB. And you tell the ps3 to copy to your phone. It'll put a dictionary called 'MUSIC' OR 'PICTURES' etc. From now on I'm going to connect my ps3 to my phone via Media server. To see if its actually the ps3 deleting the files.
Add me on ps3  SGTcuddleaKITTEN
Yes I lost a bet with my girlfriend.. people think Im a women -__-


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

When I get home I'll look for the two programs I got. They were both free so if it happens again you can recover them







I'll add you to ps3 as well.


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

@monky_1
I used Pandora recovery and Recuva. Both can be downloaded from CNET and are free.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet thanks!!


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

meblah741 said:


> @monky_1
> I used Pandora recovery and Recuva. Both can be downloaded from CNET and are free.


Same thing happened to me about a year ago, I used this and got it all back.


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

Did you have any pics that were halfway recovered? Like the pic started to come up but then there is a big gray block where the pic wasn't recovered. If that even makes sense lol.


----------



## corey1138 (Aug 8, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me on a GB rom a few months ago. I recovered alot but lost half my pics and most of the recovered file names lost their first letter. Since then I set the auto upload photos thing in Google plus. I can replace everything else.


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I am going to do the same thing. It's funny how those pictures become priceless even if they are totally random.









It's also weird because once recovered my computer will start to show the full image while I'm scrolling and waiting for it to load. Then when it's loaded half the picture is grayed out or has funky lines going through it.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just happened to me. Extremely annoying.


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

That sucks. Was your phone connected via USB? I would use those recovery programs asap before the sectors get overwritten.


----------

